# first handgun



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have never owned a handgun, but am going to buy one for home defense, not CC (as of yet anyway). I have decided to go with a 9mm.

other than the XD and M&P, can anyone give me suggestions for a good "starter" handgun. I would like to spend in the neighborhood of $500.

Thanks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glock model 19. Nuff said.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

If its just for Home defense, why not the Glock 17?


----------



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

Glock 19 all the way


----------



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

what are the prices like on the 17 and 19?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

timone321 said:


> what are the prices like on the 17 and 19?


www.gunbroker.com and www.budsgunshop.com would be good places to start.

-Jeff-


----------



## timone321 (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I will pile on with the G-19, M&P-9, XD in that order. Anyone of the three makes a good frist pistol.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

timone321 said:


> I have never owned a handgun, but am going to buy one for home defense, not CC (as of yet anyway). I have decided to go with a 9mm.
> 
> other than the XD and M&P, can anyone give me suggestions for a good "starter" handgun. I would like to spend in the neighborhood of $500.
> 
> Thanks.


For a first handgun, a 9mm is a good choice. You can get the XD for that price. Since I don't shop for S&W I can't tell you there. I own 2 XD's and love em both. If you're like everyone else on this forum (including me) you won't stop with just one purchase. Worse addiction than cigarette smoking. :goofy:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Cz P-01


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Glock 19, Glock 17, Smith & Wesson M&P, Springfield XD. All are similarly priced high quality guns. Find the one that fits your hand well that you like. All are a great purchase.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Glock model 19. Nuff said.


+1

You really cannot go wrong with the Glock 19.


----------

